# Vw touran bike transporter!



## RIPSTOP07 (Mar 22, 2014)

Home made conversion can take standard skewer / 15mm or 20mm as shown took a bit of working out to bolt the board down but got there eventually can still get the back seats in with the board in or move the rear wheels over and put one seat in just needs some vinyl to finish off.


----------

